
Cheer YC:  Happy Holidays! - iamelgringo
Wishing you and yours a very happy holidays and a great New Year.
======
edu
You karma whore... ;) (Yes, I upmoded you xD)

But happy holidays!

~~~
iamelgringo
You're just jealous because you didn't think of it first... I upmoded you, too
though. :)

Regardless, it's still a nice thing to do, don't you think?

~~~
Jd
Nice, but since the holiday in question is Christmas you might as well say it.

~~~
gduffy
I think it's more productive to acknowledge all holidays and get 24% more
audience, instead of going to extra effort to be sectarian in your good will.

There are plenty of people like me out there, for instance. My family
celebrated christmas at this time of year when I was younger. I still feel
like having a happy holiday right around now, but I don't connect with any of
the Jesus stuff. Thanks to the original poster for wishing me a happy non-
christmas-holiday-that-I-celebrate-around-the-same-time-as-christmas (on mine,
I get to argue with people on the Internet!).

I feel your point has been thoroughly dismissed now. Happy holidays anyway!

~~~
Jd
Actually, since I'm not celebrating the holiday in question either and am more
to happy to argue on the Internet, here are my more extended thoughts.

Even if some subset of the population is going to lose the Jesus bit doesn't
it make more sense to keep the name of the holiday the same? For instance, if
you are going to send out holiday well wishes (which I appreciate, I also
upmodded the original poster) and going to send them out at a specific time
(for example, Dec. 25) doesn't it make sense to refer to the holiday as
'Christmas' ?

In my own limited personal campaign of holiday well-wishes, I usually end up
only wishing Christmas greetings to people I know are Christians, sending more
general holiday greetings to others at a time other than Christmas.

In conclusion, my contention is that if you are going to send your greeting on
Christmas, you might as well call it a Christmas greeting. If you send it Dec.
20, or 27, then maybe a holiday greeting.

~~~
gduffy
It's terribly more efficient to send out generic holiday wishes to everyone
and stop associating with anyone who gets too offended that you didn't conform
to their particular brand of holiday. I really don't want to keep a 6 billion
row spreadsheet of holiday associations for everyone I might encounter and
wish well of.

Will mass confusion ensue if generic "happy holidays" cards are sent on the
same day as christmas? Will people not know what day of the year it is? There
is no utility to the nomenclature. No religion owns the day, and it's hardly a
religious holiday to begin with.

It doesn't offend me when people say merry christmas, it only offends me if
they are attempting to correct somebody who says happy holidays. It's a
superset. You're correcting someone who says "yes! it's the weekend!" with
"no, but thank god it's Saturday!".

~~~
iamelgringo
Sigh... I thought long and hard about the Christmas vs Holiday wishes thing.
I'm actually pretty devout in my Christianity, but I rather dislike people who
are jerks about it. How about this:

To my Christian friends Merry Christmas. To my Jewish friends Happy Hannukah.
To my Atheist friends Happy Holidays. And to all a happy New Year. (Unless
you're Chinese, then I'm a few weeks early.)

------
kieranoneill
Have a great one guys! Hope 2008 is prosperous for all!

------
DarrenStuart
merry christmas don't work to hard over the holiday period.

~~~
shimon
Working on Christmas is just another edge you can get over your competitors.

~~~
kyro
Unless, of course, your competitor is Santa!!!

~~~
brlewis
Yeah, that schmuck. He brought my users all sorts of goodies, and all I could
give them was one lousy new feature.

------
german
Happy holidays hackers!

Edu, don't worry you still have New year ;)

------
iamwil
At first I thought there was a meaning to the colored numbers, but then I
noticed they alternated. Too bad. It'd be neat to indicate how fast a story is
moving up the list. However, it'd be completely inaccessible to color blind
people.

Anyway, Happy Holidays all.

------
mrtron
Quite the Xmas color theme going on at YC

Makes my eyes bleed red and green :)

------
ekanes
Wishing y'all every personal and startup success in the new year. Kick some
butt!

------
codeLullaby
Holidays cure cancer.Happy holidays!

------
ptn
happy whatever it is you celebrate!

------
darius
happy 2008!

------
JohnN
happy hols!

------
albertcardona
I never understood what so great about changing the year. We have not needed
an accurate sun/earth based calendar since the last time the majority of the
population were farmers in need of harvesting and seeding.

Weeks and months area also devoid of meaning, and again a need only for
farmers, hunters and gatherers. Since we live in a digital age, why not
celebrate periods that are a power of 2? Like 1024 ... counting my life in
kilodays would relate a lot more to what I'm doing every day than the notion
of the earth revolving around the sun.

